# 2011 Nissan GT-R Premium - £34,990.00 =BARGAIN for someone!!



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

Hi,

spotted this on ebay, looks a good price to me! or am I missing something? I know its slightly higher mileage, but its a my11 for that price?

2011 Nissan GT-R Premium V6 Petrol White Automatic | eBay

2011 Nissan GT-R Premium V6 Petrol White Automatic
Coupe Petrol 2dr 44000 miles


----------



## andyc (Jul 22, 2007)

That's not a 2011 model.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Wrong lights, wrong grille, wrong bumper, wrong wheels.


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

^^ damn knew it was too good to be true, shame :{


----------



## EAndy (Dec 13, 2011)

How has it got a 2011 plate? ('11' plate)


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

2010 model registered after March 2011.

There a few of them around. Seems high mileage though if it's only 3 yrs old


----------



## 15delux (Nov 4, 2012)

That's stupid cheap even if it's a 2010 model..... Is it cat d....

Car reg check is to a 2011....


----------



## snuffy (Mar 26, 2014)

EAndy said:


> How has it got a 2011 plate? ('11' plate)


I have a MY10 but I too have a "11" plate.


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

How on earth did you mistake that for a DBA car?.......did you even look at it before posting it up?


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

EAndy said:


> How has it got a 2011 plate? ('11' plate)


yeah I was wondering that, I thought with reg plates you can't have one that makes the car look newer than it actually is... the jury's out on this one.


----------



## Papa Smurf (Sep 25, 2008)

Interesting car as it is not what it seems. It is in fact an 09 car and possibly an import as Experian states first registered 08/03/11 whilst CAP states that it is an 09/09 car.

This was first checked by an auction on 20/3/11 with nothing before, and is currently on a 37 month finance agreement. This suggests that it only appeared on a database in March 2011

Chassis no. JN1GANR35U0120728

This would also suggest no satellite navigation and an import although neither CAP or Experian state that it is an import but a warning comes up confirming that information does not check out for this vehicle.


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

So its probably priced about right for the mileage and year it is. 44k is actually under what it should have so not high mileage really


----------



## Danny Danger (Jan 24, 2014)

Wrong wheels also.


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

Wrong front bumper. Wrong DRLs. Wrong rear diffuser. Wrong steering wheel. Wrong wheels. Wrong instrument cluster. Wrong interior dash inserts, Wrong MFD, possibly wrong seats, Wrong gearknob. Im sure there are more things as well

Also, if this turns out to be a Jap import, it has a UK front bumper. Jap cars dont have headlight washers.

I bet you this has been in a front end accident, and not recorded.

Someone is going to get burned.

How anyone would mistake this for a 2011 is beyond me.


----------



## DWC (May 18, 2009)

Cant believe you didn't spot the dodgy drl and wheels mate. Thought you would of been up on these things being a GTR Freak like us all. Surprised.


----------



## GlastoVeteran (Dec 15, 2011)

What is even more alarming is that either this is an HPC selling it, or someone using the name of an HPC. Wessex Garages is the HPC in Bristol.


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

DWC said:


> Cant believe you didn't spot the dodgy drl and wheels mate. Thought you would of been up on these things being a GTR Freak like us all. Surprised.


ha ha forgive me, hangover today. as they say, if it seems to good to be true, then it normally is.


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

GlastoVeteran said:


> What is even more alarming is that either this is an HPC selling it, or someone using the name of an HPC. Wessex Garages is the HPC in Bristol.


agreed +1


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

DWC said:


> ........................... Surprised.


Im not


----------



## snuffy (Mar 26, 2014)

This is it on the dealer's site:

Used Cars - 2011 Nissan GT-R Premium (V6) White


----------



## Northern Monkey (Sep 20, 2004)

Just called them to see what it was all about. I'm informed it is sold!!


----------



## saucyboy (Nov 1, 2009)

Let's hope the person that bought it didn't think they were getting a MY11 car lol.


----------



## WingedBeast1968 (Sep 18, 2009)

That thing is a wreck :runaway:


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

and it's BATHTUB white


----------



## The Cat (Apr 30, 2014)

Hi Guys
I've just brought this car
Let me state the facts:
It Is a UK Model
It was built August 2010
It was Reg. March 2011
Its never been a Cat.... Dog or mouse
It was a demo for Wessex Main Nissan Dealer Bristol
They sold it to local man 
One owner 
This car has No and I mean no defects on the body at all No scratches/dents etc
All the wheels are Mint. Not a mark. Really !!
Full Wessex Service History
All service/repair invoices
Four months Tax
Full MOT
I even got Two New Rear tires in the deal.
Mind you I had to hand over £34995 for the above.
Happy Days


----------



## The Cat (Apr 30, 2014)

*GTR*

Sorry I forgot to add
The finance on the car was settled before I paid for it.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Still orrible WHITE, hence the cheap price !! LOL

Good on yer tho, you are now a proud owner of one of the best cars ever !!!


----------



## The Cat (Apr 30, 2014)

*Gtr*

Thanks Steve
I must say it don't look bad that 'white'


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Not sure what all the excitement was about. 

It was an earlier car registered in 2011 with highish miles at a realistic price.


----------



## GlastoVeteran (Dec 15, 2011)

The Cat said:


> Hi Guys
> I've just brought this car
> Let me state the facts:
> It Is a UK Model
> ...


Congratulations - that's an amazing deal. I saw the car yesterday when mine was in for a bit of work - looks pretty good to me!


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

So many people seem to bring cars on here, what happened to just buying them like normal people?

Congrats on the purchase. Don't listen to Steve, white looks great.

In fact, don't listen to Steve about anything, not just colour, especially not tyres.


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

The Cat said:


> Hi Guys
> I've just brought this car
> Let me state the facts:
> It Is a UK Model
> ...


congrats buddy, sounds like a great price and deal to me!!! You're gonna love it!


----------



## WingedBeast1968 (Sep 18, 2009)

The front end has been buggered about with


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Adamantium said:


> So many people seem to bring cars on here, what happened to just buying them like normal people?
> 
> Congrats on the purchase. Don't listen to Steve, white looks great.
> 
> In fact, don't listen to Steve about anything, not just colour, especially not tyres.


:chuckle:


----------



## The Cat (Apr 30, 2014)

Hi
I'm glad someone from the forum has seen the car
I can't believe my luck. I saw the car on the net as soon as it was listed. I rang the dealer left a card deposit drove immediately the 175 miles To view it couldn't believe the condition it was in when I saw it. I can't believe its covered 44000 miles. Left a further deposit and I collect the car tomorrow.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

CT17 said:


> Not sure what all the excitement was about.
> 
> It was an earlier car registered in 2011 with highish miles at a realistic price.


Yeah, but he is now a GTR owner so smile !! :chuckle:


----------



## The Cat (Apr 30, 2014)

*GTR*



WingedBeast1968 said:


> The front end has been buggered about with


Hi
As for the front end the previous owner had running lights fitted and he also carbon fibre vinyl wrapped the black gloss painted section of the front bumper. Which I will remove.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Ah, so owned by a GTR Chav wannabe ! LOL


----------



## The Cat (Apr 30, 2014)

*Gtr*

I've got to say Steve my favorite color choice would have been Red.
I just couldn't wait any longer.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

LOL, good choice !!!

Well you can get a respray - DON'T CRAP IT LOL


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

Steve said:


> LOL, good choice !!!
> 
> Well you can get a respray - DON'T CRAP IT LOL


or a wrap??? and then change colour when you like... :chuckle:


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Chronos said:


> or a wrap??? and then change colour when you like... :chuckle:


Wrap = Crap (sorry Paul) !!:banned:


----------



## GTO NEMESIS (Feb 22, 2007)

I think the White looks very JDM, although that shade of white always seems a bit harsh in the UK.
Storm white is my preferred colour but trying to find one is a nightmare in the spec and condition I want.

I'm now going to have to settle for a MY12 in black or a MY11 in Gunmetal.

I don't know if it's just the current market but there are loads of blue ones for sale!

As it happens I did enquire about this car as it seemed too cheap to be real/straight. It also added more confusion to my already confusing car buying mission when the dealer said it was a "2011 Enhanced GTR"...

Hope you enjoy the car


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

GTO NEMESIS said:


> I think the White looks very JDM, although that shade of white always seems a bit harsh in the UK.
> Storm white is my preferred colour but trying to find one is a nightmare in the spec and condition I want.
> 
> I'm now going to have to settle for a MY12 in black or a MY11 in Gunmetal.
> ...


There you go, what does a second hand car salesman know about a car LOL

Enhanced GTR :chuckle:


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

Steve said:


> Wrap = Crap (sorry Paul) !!:banned:


hows it crap??? u get it wrapped, it looks great
this can last 2-3 years if u like

if u want take the wrap off, you are back to stock
if you want get it wrapped again to another colour

all much cheaper and less hassle than a perm respray


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Don't question Steve's logic.
You'll be here all day.


----------



## AdnanK (Jun 11, 2013)

Chronos said:


> hows it crap??? u get it wrapped, it looks great
> this can last 2-3 years if u like
> 
> if u want take the wrap off, you are back to stock
> ...


Oooh, let it go. It's a lost cause


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

GTO NEMESIS said:


> I think the White looks very JDM, although that shade of white always seems a bit harsh in the UK.
> Storm white is my preferred colour but trying to find one is a nightmare in the spec and condition I want.
> 
> I'm now going to have to settle for a MY12 in black or a MY11 in Gunmetal.
> ...


MY10 with Litchfield Stage Four for sale...brand new tyres and, as of today, brakes ;-)


----------



## The Cat (Apr 30, 2014)

*gtr*



GTO NEMESIS said:


> I think the White looks very JDM, although that shade of white always seems a bit harsh in the UK.
> Storm white is my preferred colour but trying to find one is a nightmare in the spec and condition I want.
> 
> I'm now going to have to settle for a MY12 in black or a MY11 in Gunmetal.
> ...


Thanks
I will enjoy


----------



## The Cat (Apr 30, 2014)

*gtr*



WingedBeast1968 said:


> That thing is a wreck :runaway:


I've just brought that Wreck
Believe me it ain't no wreck
Check out my post stating the Facts about my Mint GTR


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

CT17 said:


> Don't question Steve's logic.
> You'll be here all day.


Lol.

What's that saying... You can't argue with an idiot. They'll just drag you down to their level and beat you with experience


----------



## The Cat (Apr 30, 2014)

*gtr*



nurburgringgtr said:


> Interesting car as it is not what it seems. It is in fact an 09 car and possibly an import as Experian states first registered 08/03/11 whilst CAP states that it is an 09/09 car.
> 
> This was first checked by an auction on 20/3/11 with nothing before, and is currently on a 37 month finance agreement. This suggests that it only appeared on a database in March 2011
> 
> ...


Hi
This car IS a UK car built August 2010
Reg March 2011
Supplied and sold by Nissan in Bristol
Yes it has sat nav and full Bose ice
I know I've just brought it
Thanks


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

The Cat said:


> Thanks
> I will enjoy


get some new pics up then


----------



## The Cat (Apr 30, 2014)

*gtr*



Chronos said:


> get some new pics up then


Will do
Pick the car up tomorrow from dealer
Happy Days


----------



## Tiler (Mar 28, 2014)

Steve said:


> Wrap = Crap (sorry Paul) !!:banned:


I quite like my car in its satin black wrap,
Each to there own.


----------



## Northern Monkey (Sep 20, 2004)

You lucky sod!!! I should have called earlier!! Can't wait to see the pics mate


----------



## The Cat (Apr 30, 2014)

*gtr*



Northern Monkey said:


> You lucky sod!!! I should have called earlier!! Can't wait to see the pics mate


I can't wait to drive it the 175 miles to get it home tomorrow!
Thanks


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

Northern Monkey said:


> You lucky sod!!! I should have called earlier!! Can't wait to see the pics mate


Snooze you loose


----------



## EAndy (Dec 13, 2011)

Similar to a white one near me that.

Although this one doesn't have that grill bit or the DRL's added.


----------



## EAndy (Dec 13, 2011)

Some photos of the car you've bought back in November 2012

Nissan GT-R - 4 November 2012 - Autogespot

And some more from Feb 2013.

Nissan GT-R - 18 February 2013 - Autogespot


----------



## The Cat (Apr 30, 2014)

Hi Andy
Thanks for the photos of my car
Will remove the Carbon wrap from the front bumber as soon as I get itm home tomorrow
Thanks once again


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

Are those DRLs stuck on the bumper???

They need to either go in the bin, or go in the bin


----------



## Ja5on (Nov 18, 2009)

Aye the DRLs don't look right for some reason, cany but my finger on it.

Not keen on the sticker licence plate either.

Either way enjoy your car


----------



## Papa Smurf (Sep 25, 2008)

Steve said:


> Wrap = Crap (sorry Paul) !!:banned:


Your car is wrapped at the front Steve!

It takes a certain amount of taste and individuality to appreciate a really good wrap.

The problem is that you are stuck with a Micra red car and now cannot have it wrapped because of your antique principles. I suppose the new Pixo will have the red as well and they are built for a certain age group:chuckle:


----------



## GlastoVeteran (Dec 15, 2011)

EAndy said:


> Some photos of the car you've bought back in November 2012
> 
> Nissan GT-R - 4 November 2012 - Autogespot
> 
> ...


Didn't know about that site, but just found some photos of me in one of my old cars in Brussels!


----------



## GlastoVeteran (Dec 15, 2011)

So how is the car?


----------



## The Cat (Apr 30, 2014)

Picked up WV11 yesterday. Pissed down the whole 175 miles home. Spent all day today polishing the hell out of it. It looks white now. Got to do something with those DRLs. Not sure what yet. Maybe if I can get them to fit flush into the bumper?? Scared the hell out of the wife in it last night. I'll need to get used to the various gearbox/ transmission /clutch noises. Normal I'm told as I drove one with 8000 miles at the dealership making similar noises Clonks etc... Will post photos soon. Still can't believe I got it for 35 grand !!


----------



## NELLEE (Mar 8, 2014)

Nice one Cat, looks like a bargain!


----------



## snuffy (Mar 26, 2014)

The Cat said:


> I'll need to get used to the various gearbox/ transmission /clutch noises. Normal I'm told as I drove one with 8000 miles at the dealership making similar noises Clonks etc...


Yes, I know. It sounds like an old diesel when it starts up !


----------



## perrin21 (Aug 10, 2012)

snuffy said:


> Yes, I know. It sounds like an old diesel when it starts up !


Let's hope it wasn't the 8000 mile car I ended up buying in Manchester. The clunks and noises were anything but normal lol


----------



## The Cat (Apr 30, 2014)

View attachment 42018


View attachment 42026


View attachment 42034


View attachment 42042


View attachment 42050

Photos of me new wheels. Removed the carbon wrap from the front bumper back to original now. Much better now.


----------



## Crafty_Blade (Jul 11, 2012)

Looks tidy and welcome to the club 

Must admit though (just my opinion) that type of DRL look better positioned in the front ducts on the older models but guess there are holes behind them now for wiring










Next Bristol Meet http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/261905-bristol-surrounding-area-sunday-15th-june-2014-a.html


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

That does look better now the wrap is removed amd she has been polished. What rubber and how was it in the rain?


----------



## bones (Jun 7, 2012)

What have you got in the other three garages? Go on......show us! :thumbsup:


----------



## tinimark (Dec 3, 2012)

What a difference that has made! I think it was the white colour coded grill trim that was making it look a bit odd before. 100% better IMO.


----------



## Crafty_Blade (Jul 11, 2012)

tinimark said:


> ...I think it was the white colour coded grill trim that was making it look a bit odd before


agreed


----------



## The Cat (Apr 30, 2014)

bones said:


> What have you got in the other three garages? Go on......show us! :thumbsup:


There is another 7 garages. Sorry I can't reveal what's in them. Although a couple of them would easily out preform the GTR !!


----------



## Crafty_Blade (Jul 11, 2012)

Easily!! aww don't leave us like that, give us a clue for one of them at least














Next Bristol Meet http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/261905-bristol-surrounding-area-sunday-15th-june-2014-a.html


----------



## The Cat (Apr 30, 2014)

OK. This will be the only post about the stuff hidden in the garages. 
J C really liked his but found it to be very "alarming".


----------



## matt4man (Feb 27, 2014)

A Ford GT then:bowdown1:


----------



## Crafty_Blade (Jul 11, 2012)

I'm crap at this! Is Matt right?














Next Bristol Meet http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/261905-bristol-surrounding-area-sunday-15th-june-2014-a.html


----------



## bones (Jun 7, 2012)

Veyron?


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

hows the car running the_cat?


----------



## The Cat (Apr 30, 2014)

Chronos said:


> hows the car running the_cat?


H Mate
Haven't driven it much (weekend toy). But so far so good. Been cleaning more than driving so far. Looking forward to running it down the pod. Looking to book its first track night as soon as I can. I'm going to change all the trans/diff/engine oils this weekend. You can get some good deals on eBay for all the fluids. Hope I find no nasties whilst its on the ramp. Lol


----------

